# Sweet video by CPF member stollman.



## scout24 (Dec 14, 2015)

User "stollman" posted a cool 20 minute caving video in this thread in HID lights section... Worth a watch!

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?412887-Deep-Darkness-Cave-Trip-w-HIDs


----------



## Vortus (Dec 17, 2015)

He has posted others in the past as well. Always worth a watch. Definitely worth looking at his other youtube videos.


----------



## bestellen (Oct 2, 2016)

Great video! I really like the assisted belay system you use to go up and down the ladder! Usually in caves with ladders like that I rappel down in front of the ladder and use an ascender on a cowstail to assist on the climb back up.﻿


----------



## Michael_Westen (Feb 16, 2017)

Loved the video....


----------



## the Kwan (Mar 1, 2017)

Looks like a really nice trip, has a bit of everything but really cool


----------



## bestellen (Mar 30, 2017)

I also perused some of your other videos and need to look at some of them, too. Wished they had caves in SC.


----------



## Offgridled (Mar 30, 2017)

Wow great video here. Thanks for sharing it scout...


----------

